# Encimera vitrocerámica de inducción Teka



## sito das Pallaregas (Abr 18, 2016)

Quisiera saber que diodos valor tienen los diodos zener que lleva el modulo de potencia entre colector y emisor, de los transistores de potencia de un modulo de inducción TEKA ...


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 19, 2016)

yo no te puedo responder a eso porque no lo se, pero si no pones mas datos del modelo del modulo...dudo que nadie te pueda ayudar......teka te aseguro que no tiene un solo modulo de inducción. espero que el consejo te sea de ayuda.....saludos.


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 14, 2019)

Buenos días a todo el mundo.

Tengo una placa de inducción Teka IR635 con unos 8 años de antigüedad y un uso por debajo de la media (practicamente solo se utiliza los fines de semana).

Hace un par de meses comenzó a dar error E6 cuando al encenderla subías inmediatamente la potencia a valores altos (6 - 9), si ibas subiendo la potencia de a poquitines (tardando 1 minuto o 2 en llegar del mínimo al máximo) funcionaba sin problema en cualquier rango de potencia. Pasado ese momento inicial, podías apagarla y luego seleccionar potencia a tu gusto ... digamos que le "costaba arrancar" y a partir de ahí funcionaba bien.

La semana pasada ya pegó un petardazo, saltó el diferencial (no así el magnetotérmico) y el error E6 aparecía en todos los fuegos (sí, supongo que me lo he buscado por no atajar el problema a tiempo). Desde entonces y hasta ahora de cuando en cuando salta el diferencial con la placa apagada, y sé que es la placa porque, por seguridad, quito el magnetotérmico que solo va a la placa y al horno y no ha vuelto a saltar.

Accediendo a los circuitos de la placa, compruebo que dispone de tres circuitos. Uno que es el principal (*EGO 75.470.006*) donde se recibe la energía y luego dos que son los controles de potencia de los fuegos. Uno de ellos controla los dos fuegos más pequeños (*EGO 75.470.061*) y el otro circuito el del fuego más grande (*EGO 75.470.072*)







En la placa principal (*EGO 75.470.006*) observo a simple vista dos condensadores electrolíticos ligeramente abombados, así como una resistencia recalentada. La resistencia da al multímetro 148 K Ω , valor que encaja con su código de colores. Compruebo que hay continuidad en dos pistas-fusible de 20A (tienen porta fusible pero no fusible).
















En las placas secundarias, las de control de potencia de los fuegos, no se ve ninguna anomalía, compruebo IGBTs (4 para el control de potencia de los dos fuegos y 2 para el control de potencia del fuego más grande) así como los puentes rectificadores y verifico que las lecturas son las estimadas.

Al ir a sustituir los dos condensadores electrolíticos por otros de idéntica capacidad (470 uF 25v 105ºC) me encuentro con un quemazo por recalentamiento en una de las pistas de la parte posterior del circuito (¡ay! madre que esto no me lo esperaba) sin poder determinar ningún otro componente dañado.






Sustituidos los componentes, vuelvo a montar todo y el resultado es que: el fuego grande funciona con total normalidad (puedo darle golpe de cocción desde el minuto 0 de encender la placa) mientras que los dos fuegos más pequeños siguen presentando el error E6. También me ha vuelto a saltar el diferencial, esta vez con la placa encendida ... pero no inmediatamente tras encenderla, sino a los pocos minutos.

¿Tendrá una derivación? ¿Me estará generando armónicos la fuente estropeada?

Yo creo que me estoy enfrentando a dos averías complementarias. La primera, la de los condensadores electrolíticos, era lo que venía arrastrando ya la placa de hace tiempo que la "costaba arrancar" y ahora, fruto de la desvalorización de estos componentes, ha provocado otra avería más adelante que ha afectado a uno de los controles de potencia.

Y aquí es donde pregunto a los entendidos: ¿por donde puedo tirar? Volveré a desmontar la placa y volveré a comprobar los IGBT como los puentes rectificadores; la primera vez que lo hice simplemente comprobé que no estuvieran en corto ... la pega es que pocas posibilidades tengo sin disponer a mi alcance de una fuente regulable para poder alimentar el circuito y medir su entrada y salida.

No soy un experto en electrónica (hacía unos 20 años que no cogía un soldador de estaño) y no dispongo de más medios que cualquier usuario doméstico ... ni osciloscopio, ni fuente regulable ni nada de nada. Un tester chino todo lo más.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo a los lectores


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 17, 2019)

Buenos días, compañeros.

En una suerte de carga banzai, he vuelto a desmontar la vitrocerámica para re-comprobar algunas cosas que tal vez inicialmente di por supuestas y no lo eran tanto.

Recordemos el estado actual: el fuego grande, gestionado por *EGO 75.470.072* funciona sin más novedad. Fue 'arreglado' con el cambio de dos condensadores electrolíticos en la placa principal  (*EGO 75.470.006*) de 470 uF 25v que visualmente detecté ligeramente perforados. No obstante, los dos fuegos más pequeños, controlados por (*EGO 75.470.061*) , siguen presentando el error E6 (error genérico de fallo de inducción). Además, una vez me saltó el diferencial cuando ya llevaba un rato funcionando (el magnetotérmico no salta).

Haciendo un ejercicio de pragmática deducción he de llegar a la certeza de :

El problema ha de estar en la placa principal *EGO 75.470.006* o en la placa que gestiona los dos fuegos más pequeños *EGO 75.470.061*.
Si estuviera en dicha placa que gestiona los fuegos más pequeños, ha de ser en un elemento común, porque fallan ambos. Tal como el puente rectificador, por ejemplo
El salto del diferencial me indica claramente la presencia de fuga a tierra
Con estas premisas claras, me pongo al lío.

En el circuito que gestiona los dos fuegos más pequeños (*EGO 75.470.061*) he vuelto a comprobar los IGBTs así como el puente rectificador.


Transistores IGBT : he puesto el polímetro en ohmios y me dan entre 11.8 y 12.6 K Ω . Indica que no están en corto y además los valores son los mismos que en el circuito que funciona correctamente












Puente rectificador: he puesto el multímetro en modo diodo y comprobados que los diodos están funcionando. Comparados los valores con el puente rectificador del circuito que funciona, son casi idénticos.
Una vez comprobado esto, me he centrado en el circuito principal y el recalentón que mostraba una de sus pistas.

Con más miedo que vergüenza, he cogido un par de fotos del derecho y del revés del circuito y con GIMP he superpuesto ambas imágenes para intentar dilucidar que demonios podría estar tras esa pista.






Y lo cierto es que me quedo un poco frío, porque sigo estando más o menos en las mismas. Si aún esa pista hubiera pasado por alguno de esos dos condensadores que están a los lados de la bobina, pues casi que me habría alegrado ... pero no. Sigo sin saber donde demonios va o de donde viene. Sí he comprobado que la pista tiene continuidad en los extremos del calentón ... con lo que no se ha cortado.

Mi multímetro debe tener averiada la función de capacidad, pues no he conseguido leer valores de un condensador recién comprado y cuya capacidad entraba en escala de mi aparato (2000p - 20u F).

Ya sin saber muy bien lo que hago, lo que vienen siendo palos de ciego, pongo mi multímetro en ohmios en la escala de 200M y sí puedo observar que un condensador inicia en 3 M Ω  y aumenta paulatinamente hasta los 4.15 M Ω   donde ya dejo de medir, mientras el otro condensador comienza en 0.3 M Ω   y también aumenta paulatinamente hasta los 0.8 M Ω  que dejo de medir ... los puenteo y veo como se van descargando sin mayor problema. Ambos condensadores son de 22 uF 350 V.

No sé si este comportamiento es adecuado en dos condensadores de la misma capacidad y voltaje, pero lo cierto es que no los he quitado de la placa .. por lo que dichas mediciones pueden no valer absolutamente nada.

También por la zona veo mi vieja amiga R112 que está visiblemente recalentada. No la cambié el otro día porque la que me dieron en la tienda era mucho más pequeña, de 0.5 W creo recordar, y a las claras la iba a quemar a la primera. Al polímetro me da los 150 K de rigor que debe dar ... pero no sé ya si cambiarla también por probar.

Seguiremos informando ...


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 18, 2019)

Uno no gana para disgustos ...

Acabo de comprobar, por pura casualidad, invertir los polos del multímetro para medir mi amiga R112 y el resultado es sorprendente: con una polaridad me da los 150K de rigor y con la inversa se queda el 90K.

Me da que está más frita que yo. La voy a cambiar antes de tocar nada más.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Lógico y normal; no se pueden medir componentes sin desoldar.
Lo que estás midiendo es el resto del circuito en paralelo con la resistencia y en el resto del circuito habrán diodos o semiconductores que conduzcan en un sentido y no en el otro.


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 18, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> Lógico y normal; no se pueden medir componentes sin desoldar.
> Lo que estás midiendo es el resto del circuito en paralelo con la resistencia y en el resto del circuito habrán diodos o semiconductores que conduzcan en un sentido y no en el otro.


Tiene usted toda la razón.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Desuelda uno de los terminales de la resistencia y entonces si que la puedes medir.
De todos modos tiene aspecto de estar recalentada pero no rota; he visto resistencias mucho mas "morenitas" que funcionaban,


----------



## Dijkstra (Feb 19, 2019)

Es muy común en mi país, España, una frase hecha que alude a las cosas que suceden sin que uno sepa como, por mera casualidad: "¡sonó la flauta!".

Pues sonó.

Ayer cambié los dos condensadores electrolíticos con los que estuve a vueltas todo el fin de semana, además de mi vieja amiga R112 ... y ... avería resuelta. La vitrocerámica está plenamente funcional con sus tres fuegos y responde perfectamente a las demandas bruscas de energía (cosa que hacía ya tiempo venía padeciendo).

Nunca sabré que sucedía a estos condensadores pues estaban bastante agarrados al circuito y los tuve que sacar como quien saca una muela, con su consecuente destrucción. La resistencia sí medía bien una vez separada del circuito.

Me sabe mal no conocer con exactitud cual es la función de esos cuatro condensadores (supongo que algún tipo de filtro antes de pasar la corriente a las placa de control de potencia), pero supongo que no conviene tentar a la buena suerte.

A modo de resumen y con la esperanza sirva de ayuda a otras personas que investiguen el mismo problema, aquí dejo las características de los componentes sustituídos, así como su ubicación.

2x 470 uF 25 V 105ºC (los de arriba)
2x 22 uF 350 V 105ºC (los de abajo)
150k Ω 5% (mi vieja amiga R112)







Y aquí la fábula, de Tomás de Iriarte, que da origen al dicho que abre este último post en el hilo de la IR635: "El burro flautista"

_Esta fabulilla,
salga bien o mal,
me ha ocurrido ahora
por casualidad.
   Cerca de unos prados
que hay en mi lugar,
pasaba un borrico
por casualidad.
   Una flauta en ellos
halló, que un zagal
se dejó olvidada
por casualidad.
   Acercóse a olerla
el dicho animal,
y dio un resoplido
por casualidad.
   En la flauta el aire
se hubo de colar,
y sonó la flauta
por casualidad.
   «¡Oh!», dijo el borrico,
«¡qué bien sé tocar!
¡y dirán que es mala
la música asnal!».
   Sin reglas del arte,
borriquitos hay
que una vez aciertan
por casualidad. _​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 19, 2019)

Bien una menos al contenedor.
Lo que pasa es que esos condensadores actúan como filtro, con el tiempo, la mala refrigeración y el mal diseño (obsolescencia) se van deteriorando y los componentes de esa línea reciben tensión mal filtrada por lo que no trabajan bien, se recalientan y pueden llegar fallar.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2019)

Yo tengo una placa de gas que está diseñada de tal modo que si entra agua va a parar justo donde está la parte eléctrica del encendido y salta el diferencial... Simplemente puse unas arandelas que suben el circuito unos mm y ya está.
Si por ellos fuera estaría en el contenedor hace meses.

La verdad es que nos cargaremos el planeta...


----------



## mikelv (Jun 25, 2019)

Hola yo tengo una placa igual que no va, he cambiado los condensadores y resistencia pero sigue sin encenderse junto a la placa del touch control.
Parece que no hay tension de control...alguien tiene los esquemas o me puede indicar que verificar?

gracias


----------



## Kicker3030 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hola, tengo una vitrocerámica Teka con dos igbt40n60 en cortocircuito, también hay dos diodos zener en cortocircuito y me gustaría saber el voltaje de éstos diodos. La placa es EGO75. 470.436. 



Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2020)

Si están conectados entre Gate y Emisor , unos 18Vz , ya que :

Gate to Emitter Voltage VGES ±20 V (ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS )


----------



## Kicker3030 (Feb 15, 2020)

Gracias por contestar, van conectados así: ánodo de un diodo a emisor, cátodo a cátodo de otro diodo y ánodo de este segundo diodo a Gate


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 15, 2020)

Mide los condensadores grandes de polyester de 3,3uF porque cuando se ponen malos explota todo.

Saludos


----------



## Kicker3030 (Feb 15, 2020)

Ok, gracias, los sustituire.Mi mayor duda es el voltaje de los diodos zener. Gracias


----------



## adillo (Feb 19, 2020)

Muy buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo una placa igual con el problema siguiente:
La placa pequeña no detecta ninguna sartén ni olla, por lo que aparece el simbolo u con raya debajo y no enciende.
Como no tengo esquema de la misma no se por donde buscar el fallo, pensaba que podia se el sensor que lleva en el centro de la placa, pero comparando con los de las otras dos, no parece que tenga problema alguno, las otras dos placas funcionan perfectamente.
Podriais ayudarme por favor.
Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## jlmuni (Feb 27, 2020)

Hola   ver si alguien me puede echar una mano ,tengo una encimera Teka IR6030 de induccion y el otro día hizo un cortocircuito y saltó el fusible de pista y se quemaron 1 diodo rectificador de puente y 1 transistor de potencia ,los he puesto nuevos y el fusible también tiene tiene 3 fuegos 2 funcionan bien pero el tercero el pequeño que es el que se quemó el transistor de potencia ,en la potencia del 1 al 6 funciona pero cuando la subo al 7.8,9 se vuelve a quemar el transistor de potencia y ya llevo dos ,si me podéis echar una mano o lo agradecería, dejo fotos ,muchas gracias.


----------



## jlmuni (Mar 3, 2020)

Tengo un cocina de induccion Teka y el fuego pequeño se me quemo el transistor, y el puente de diodos  los he puesto nuevos y ahora en las potencias pequeñas funciona  bien pero en cuando lo subo a las  altas  el 8 o 9 se vuelve quemar el transistor Igbt,ya llevo puestos dos transistores con el mismo problema,no se si esta mal la bobina de induccion, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecería.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2020)

Se me ocurren 2 posibilidades, que además de lo que cambiaste exista otro problema o que el transistor de reemplazo sea una *falsificación*


----------



## jlmuni (Mar 3, 2020)

El transistor antiguo ponía 
1E19EB
FGH30S
130P
Y el nuevo
1J45AD
FGH30S
130P
Como verás solo cambia las primeras posiciones y me dijeron que lo que les vale son las otras que son exactamente iguales ,no se si es verdad desde luego es una casa de informática muy conocida, no creo que no me digan la verdad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2020)

Ambos son FGH30S  , lo que cambia son los códigos de fabricación


----------



## jlmuni (Mar 4, 2020)

Este es el que está dando problemas el más pequeño ,los otros dos funcionan perfectamente, ya pienso si será cosa de esta bobina vosotros que opinas,gracias.
El problema es que cuando lo pongo funciona bien  es al subir la potencia al 7 u 8 cuando hace corto en potencias pequeñas va bien ,es raro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2020)

Cómo te dice Fogo , o hay otro componente molestando y muy probablemente transistores falsificados , trata de comprarlos en Alemania y que te los envíen .


----------



## jlmuni (Mar 5, 2020)

Lo de las falsificaciones casi descartado,los dos que he comprado no han sido por internet,los he comprado en tiendas físicas y reputadas asegurándome su validez,en fin seguiré investigando por ahí,gracias a todos muy amables.


----------



## cgomis (Nov 21, 2020)

jlmuni dijo:


> Lo de las falsificaciones casi descartado,los dos que he comprado no han sido por internet,los he comprado en tiendas físicas y reputadas asegurándome su validez,en fin seguiré investigando por ahí,gracias a todos muy amables.


Hola, ¿has averiguado algo al respecto? A mi me pasa lo mismo con una Teka IR645 modulo de potencia ego 75 470 061. Cambie el puente rectificador y dos transistores, la cosa funcionó hasta que encendi el fuego pequeño a tope de power que hizo explotar uno de los transistores y un zener que hay al lado. ¿Alguien sabe la tensión del zener?


----------



## cgomis (Nov 22, 2020)

Hola @DOSMETROS, perdona mi asalto pero  en mi módulo de potencia ego75 470 061 ¿tambien son los diodos zener de 18V? Muchas gracias por adelantado

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020

@jlmuni llegaste a resolver el problema que parece similar al mio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2020)

cgomis dijo:


> Hola @DOSMETROS, perdona mi asalto pero  en mi módulo de potencia ego75 470 061 ¿tambien son los diodos zener de 18V? Muchas gracias por adelantado






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si están conectados entre Gate y Emisor Source , unos 18Vz , ya que :
> 
> Gate to Emitter Voltage VGES ±20 V (ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS )



Si está entre Drain y Source será otro . . .


----------



## cgomis (Nov 25, 2020)

Hola @DOSMETROS, perdoname pero vuelvo a abusar de ti. Adjunto imagen de mi placa para que puedas ver en que conexion estan. El transistor es un IXYS IXGR32N60CD1 y marca que tiene las patillas Puerta, Colector, Emisor. En tu notación entiendo que es Gate Source donde estan los zener. El que se desintegró fue el ZD9 que he desoldado. Como comentan respuestas antes a esta podria ser causa de que los condensadores grises de poliester esten afectando a que exploten los transistores. ¿Esto es posible? ¿Deberia sustituirlos también? Te agradezco mucho tu interés. Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2020)

Además de revisar los componentes anexos habría que poner osciloscopio para ver las señales de excitación.

Ese transistor es IGBT , o sea un BJT de potencia para alta tensión PNP y un Mosfet N integrado manejando su base



El zener Gate - Emisor es de protección del Gate que debe ser de menos de 20V o sea entre 15 y 18V , el que va entre Colector y Emisor funcionaría estilo Damper (cómo en los horizontales de tv ) . . .  también puede ser un zener  aunque no sabría de que voltaje . . . si el otro no se quemó podés medirlo.


----------



## cgomis (Nov 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además de revisar los componentes anexos habría que poner osciloscopio para ver las señales de excitación.
> 
> Ese transistor es IGBT , o sea un BJT de potencia para alta tensión PNP y un Mosfet N integrado manejando su base
> 
> ...


@DOSMETROS primero que nada gracias por tu interés. No dispongo de osciloscopio ni de conocimientos en electrónica así que analizar las señales de excitación a mi se me queda muy grande... Y am

El zener al que te refieres que puedo medir ¿es el zd11 de la imagen que correspondería con el fundido? ¿Se puede medir en la placa o hay que desoldarlo para hacerlo?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2020)

Mejor sería medirlo afuera :






						Medición de diodo zener
					

buen dia a todos lo que quiero saber es como medir un diodo zener con mi tester analogico como saber cuando esta bueno y como saber cuando esta malo!!! de antemano gracias!!!




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

